# Foster Kittens



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

I have two foster kittens that I picked up yesterday. A woman said that a feral cat had abandoned the kittens and two had already died because she didn't know what to do. I took them yesterday and they were a mess. They had one of the worst cases of fleas I have seen in a while. When I washed them, especially the male, this reddish-brownish fluid poured from their bodies (flea dirt and regular filth I'm sure). I managed to get them cleaned up with a ton of patience and repeated brushings and whatnot. They are about 6 weeks old. The female is eating very well, wet food, but the male will only take formula from a bottle. They are both using the litter box. I am looking to find a home for the female soon, but I really would like to keep the male. He has to stay with us a while anyway, so I have time to talk my husband into it 

Here are some photos that I took today. It's ridiculous how much better they look today compared to just yesterday!

Princess Leia:




Luke Skywalker (look at those amazing markings, LOVE THEM!):






I am so smitten with that little Luke! I have fostered puppies before but have never had to try to get a kitten to wean from the bottle. Any tips? I tried mixing the formula with a bit of wet food so that it was like a gruel, but that didn't work. He doesn't want to accept anything that does not come from a nipple, but he eats very well from the bottle. I'd love any advice!!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Poor little things, it's amazing they survived. Thank you for rescuing them. Without you they would not have made it. Wonderful photos. Luke looks very determined to survive.


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow they are lucky you saved the day! And Luke's marking are beautiful! Too bad you can't keep the brother and sister together though :|


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes! Who is Luke w/o Princess Leia? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

I already have someone interested in Leia, thankfully. He would like to meet her first, which is completely fine with me. I cannot keep two more kittens, but I can feasibly keep one.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

They are so CUTE!!!! And my daughter would love the Star Wars names. Made me so sad to hear all the flea dirt and grime that came off of them, but they are in good hands now. You will find these kitties good homes now!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Weaning can be interesting, lol. I just had to do this a couple foster batches ago. The first thing he'll need to learn to do is drink from a bowl, not the bottle. Try putting the formula in a bowl. If he isn't interested, try dipping your finger in the formula. Let him lick it off your finger and slowly lower your finger until he's actually drinking from the bowl. This step is very messy. Have wetnaps handy. 

Once he's eating from the bowl reliably, start mixing in things that taste different. I added meat flavored human baby food (ham was a crowd favorite, but turkey went down pretty well too). I also added wet kitten food. Up the amounts of "other" stuff and lower the amounts of formula until they're eating more solids than formula. This step is very messy. Have wetnaps handy.

At that point they should be about ready to switch over to wet food or solids (if you give them crunchies, you can try spraying them down with a spray bottle to make them softer and easier to chew).

For my guys, getting 3 of them completely weaned onto solids took 2-3 weeks.

Good luck! 

This is my foster guy, Jinx, trying to learn to drink from the bowl:


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

Venusworld21 said:


> Weaning can be interesting, lol. I just had to do this a couple foster batches ago. The first thing he'll need to learn to do is drink from a bowl, not the bottle. Try putting the formula in a bowl. If he isn't interested, try dipping your finger in the formula. Let him lick it off your finger and slowly lower your finger until he's actually drinking from the bowl. This step is very messy. Have wetnaps handy.
> 
> Once he's eating from the bowl reliably, start mixing in things that taste different. I added meat flavored human baby food (ham was a crowd favorite, but turkey went down pretty well too). I also added wet kitten food. Up the amounts of "other" stuff and lower the amounts of formula until they're eating more solids than formula. This step is very messy. Have wetnaps handy.
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you for the information!!! He chews on the bottle like crazy, but then sucks well, then chews...I just feel like he should be switched to solids and want to start making some progress in that regard. I will absolutely do the things you have suggested. Again, thank you *very* much for your input. And of course, little Jinx looks cute as can be even if he is messy!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The Star Wars kitties are too adorable and I can see why you have fallen for Luke. 

Jinx looks like he needs a wetnap.


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

UPDATE: Leia has gone to her new home! A friend of my husband's took her in. They have three kids and a small dog and they plan to keep Leia inside-only. I am so happy for them and so happy we found her a home so quickly!!

Luke will be re-named and will be staying forever with us! He is having a hard time transitioning off the bottle, but we are making progress very slowly. He will lick the milk off a plate with a LOT of coaxing, but it is a process for sure.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That's wonderful! Maybe if they live close enough, you could have play dates!


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Good that Luke is making some progress....it could take up to several weeks. Another tip...always offer them the bowl first, right at meal times. Hunger is a marvelous motivator. If he won't drink after 5 minutes or so of trying, then offer the bottle.


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

UPDATE:
Leia is in her new home and is doing AWESOME! Her new name is Charlie Bella Muffin, lol.

Luke is staying with us and is now Pharoah Ramesses the Great. He is also doing very well! He has been drinking his milk from the bowl for a couple of days, but I have to coax his face down to the bowl using the bottle. This morning he was VORACIOUSLY licking the bowl, so I opened the baby food ham I had purchased (and tried before but he wouldn't even entertain the idea once he smelled it!) and he ate three tiny spoonfuls with his milk!!!!! SUCCESS!!! It is ridiculous how excited I am. Just had to share


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yay!! That's great news!! They are both so cute but I can see why Luke aka Pharoah Ramesses touched your hearts especially.. I can see how he weaseled his way into your lives and said he was staying. He has some gorgeous markings! Can't wait to see what he looks like as he grows up!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

They are absolutely ADORABLE! Great job you did for them. 

You sound like a natural fosterer. Don't keep too many. Always save room for fosters. I allow myself 2 cats of my own. I presently have one but have 4 others. Till my long time fosters get adopted I wont be getting a new cat of my own. But that is OK with me. My fosters are so loving and fun.

I hope you told the new family no ifs, ans, or buts about getting their new kitten spayed when she reaches 2 or 3 pounds.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yay Ramesses! Jinx was my hard nut to crack out of the three in his litter. I almost cried when he ate plain wet food on his own for the first time, lol. You're almost there! He should start to transition faster now that he's realized stuff besides his bottle is yummy.


----------



## Rho (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh, how adorable! And so lucky they found you! Also, that is the cutest picture of Jinx ever. LOL


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

Venusworld21 said:


> Yay Ramesses! Jinx was my hard nut to crack out of the three in his litter. I almost cried when he ate plain wet food on his own for the first time, lol. You're almost there! He should start to transition faster now that he's realized stuff besides his bottle is yummy.


Venus, you helped me so much and gave me so much hope! Thank you for your original post, and for this one. I have fostered before, but never had trouble with the weaning process (of course, I mainly fostered puppies or abused dogs).

I know what you are saying about not keeping too many. I will probably not foster again for a while. We had done a few puppies, a dog, and then these kittens, so I need a break. I had no intention of keeping these kittens, but sweet Ramesses just won my heart the instant I saw him and I can't even explain exactly why! I knew at that moment that fostering was going to have to wait a while, because he already had found a home with me.

Soapboxes over spays and neuters drive me bonkers, so do not worry about that please. We are paying for Charlie (Leia) to be spayed when she is about 3-4 months of age as well as the rest of her vaccinations  Her new parents are good friends of ours, so we will see her often. I do everything I can to set up my fosters for success in their new homes.


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

You're welcome!  I've fostered lots before (over 80 cats and kittens now) but I've only had 3 kittens have trouble making the jump from mom to solids (I've never had orphans without moms who weren't already eating solids) and it's completely nerve wracking. I'm glad he's doing better now. I look forward to seeing a picture of him buried up to his eyeballs in a plate of kitty food before too long, heh.


----------

